# Apple Airport



## gavin83209 (Aug 12, 2009)

I've recently installed FreeBSD 7.2 on my PowerBook and it seems to work fine except for networking.  The card I am using is a Apple Airport (the 802.11b version, not AP Extreme), which is a rebranded WaveLAN Gold/ORiNOCO card with a modified antenna port connecting to an internal PC Card slot.  I know I need to activate the wi driver and a handful of other strings in the loader.conf file as specified by section 31.3 in the handbook, but it still doesn't seem to work.  I saw somebody else that put them in rc.conf, but it didn't seem to do anything when I tried it.

I apologize if this is something obvious, but I have very little FreeBSD experience.  The closest I have to it is a reasonable amount of skill in Mac OS X's Terminal.  Thanks in advance.


----------

